# Advantages Of Windows Vista Over XP?



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

I was just wondering what the advantages of Windows Vista were over XP as I currently have Windows XP installed but am thinking of purchasing Windows Vista (Ultimate Edition).

I've no idea what the benefits of upgrading to Windows Vista are so would appreciate knowing about them.

I use my PC mostly for gaming so would using Windows Vista have any positive impact on my gaming experience?

Also, if I were to install Windows Vista:

A) Would I lose all my data that is installed on Windows XP?

B) If I didn't lose all my data would everything I have installed at the moment be compatible with Vista?

C) If I wanted to uninstall it and revert back to Windows XP would it be possible? I only ask because I bought this PC with Windows XP already installed but I didn't receive a Windows XP installation CD.


Thanks!


HK


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

Currently, I am running Windows XP SP2 and Windows Vista on different partitions. First let's start with Windows XP.

Windows XP is pretty much complete for reliability (but it stills needs alot of work). With Windows XP, the BLUE SCREEN OF DEATH is the biggest issue. I cannot count how many times I had issues with that when I tried doing the simplest of tasks. The security wasn't that great, but the driver support was awesome. Anyway, I don't really use Windows XP that much, so there is not much to tell you.

Windows Vista has a much nicer layout and alot more reliability. I noticed the first time I started up Vista, I was impressed by all the animations and ease of use. However, since it was an RC1 and is still a very new OS, it had many driver issues. For example, NO PRINTERS WORK AT ALL (maybe a couple here and ther). Right now, the security is pretty good since Windows Vista is less vulnerable to malicious attacks (how true that is, I don't know, but it works for me). Also, Windows Vista will suck more of ur CPU if u have a slightly slower CPU. The temperatures will be slightly elevated. Finally, Windows Vista has very high minimum requirements. Be sure to have a great graphics card, good CPU, sufficient RAM, and nice Harddrive space.

To sum it up, I personally wouldn't buy Windows Vista as soon as it comes out since it is still very new. There will be alot more improvements needed for Windows Vista just like any other new OS. Stick with Windows XP for a while, or install Windows Vista on a seperate partition. Anyway, anyone else who can contribute, please do so. All of these comments are based upon my use with Vista and a few reviews online.



(Sorry for the poor grammar and jumbled ideas, was writing off the top of my head)


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

Whoops, I didn't answer your questions

A) No you would not lose your information

B) Some programs aren't compatible with Vista, like anti-virus, virtual drives, that sort of thing

C) Well when I accidentally installed Vista overtop of XP, I couldn't revert it, maybe they will have better options in the future.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Vanchatron,

*Homer99* has given you some reasonable advice here.

One very important point I'd like to make is, Vista™; as far as Microsoft® is concerned, hopefully will be their new 'flagship'.

Having said that, and tested 5 different versions of it, I would not recommend that you install it anywhere near your Xp installation.

My reasons for saying this are:
You will not be able to revert back to your Xp installation if it turns out that Vista™ is not for you. That is you will not be able to 'downgrade' back to Xp.

Vista™ has alot more 'whistles and bells' than its "little brother" Xp, some of these [in my opinion] are just a waste of time, and take up resources; however, some are quite good and useful too. Its all a matter of personal taste I suppose, as these 'whistles and bells' can be disabled to suit the user.

One very irritating thing that I have found with Vista™ [prevelant in all tested versions so far], is that it is perpetually asking for 'permission' to do something on the system. It doesn't matter how minor or trivial it may be, it just seems to me that the 'security permissions' have gone overboard.
I have adjusted these 'permissions', but still it persists, which becomes very tedious in my book.

If you do intend to buy Vista™ when it is finally released, I would recommend that at the same time you invest in as much RAM as your motherboard will allow, as Vista™ loves it!

Microsoft® have been working frantically to address these program incompatibility issues with the upgraded 'beta' versions of Vista™. 

Of course you can install Vista™ as a dual boot O/S along side Xp; as I said, I personally would not recommend it, just in case you either don't like it, or any problems you encounter are such that you have no option but to go back to Xp; which would mean a complete reformat and reinstallation..

When the first Beta version of Vista™ hit the deck [prior to RC1], it was like flying blind, as "Home99" said no anti virus program was compatible; however, this was soon addressed with Trend Micro™ releasing a "complimentary" version of their software dedicated to Vista™. 
So it was either have that or don't go on the Internet. However many of the other anti-virus software companies have produced a product that is compatible with Vista™; one such company is Grisoft, the producers of AVG™.

One interesting thing that has not been properly addressed in Vista™ as yet is; Home Networking, especially with another computer that does not have it installed. For example, Vista™ Networking with a computer with Xp Pro® is virtually impossible to piece together, and very frustrating indeed to set up.
When I reverted back to my Xp Home installation [on another independent Drive], I had to go through the 'Network Set Up Wizard' all over again, as Vista™ had changed the Xp Pro's Networking permissions.

Having said this, I must say that the last version of Vista™ [5728] that I installed is 100% on the very first "Beta"; RC1; RC2 and 5600 versions.
I have been using this version [5728] for about 5 weeks now without a hitch.
As far as Printers are concerned, I had no trouble at all installing my Canon™ iP4200, in fact, Vista™ did it automatically [mainly because I forgot to disconnect it when I changed HDD's!], and Vista™ was able to give me my Internet connection from the first time I saw the desktop after the installation finished.

To finish this 'rant', I personally think that Microsoft® might just have a 'winner' here, once the 'teething troubles' and 'fine tuning' is completed.
So if I were in your position, I would give Vista™ say 4 months in the market place once its released before I invested in it. By then, Microsoft® would have 'ironed out the bugs'.

Good Luck and Enjoy :wave:


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

I totally agree with you
vista is just a baby, u need to give it time to grow up
and i even asked epson and hp, they said they weren't going to release drivers until the final version comes out
Finally, vista works fine if u install it on a complete different partition than XP, so incase vista screws up, u dont have to worry about losing ur XP stuff


----------



## waynesdukeess (Nov 10, 2006)

I agree so far with above. VISTA seemed like a fancy dressed up and a lot
better organized WinXP. that I could not see hundreds of $ more. Since you
get 10 activactions I put it on 3 IBM laptops T23 T20 A20. I got readyboost
installed with 1gig usb flash drive IT TURNED THE OLD LAPTOPS INTO LIGHTING SPEED MACHINES.. even online in evenings. This has sold Me!!!
By


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

One Vista advantage over XP (that I don't see mentioned) is that Vista includes the necessary DVD-burning software: Burn a DVD-Video disc


----------



## ipodwheels (Nov 28, 2006)

*Vista is still not for use...*

I dont think it is wise to go Vista just yet. I still use the latest service pack from XP. Then I have a simulator that makes my desktop looks like it runs on VIsta. For the DVD burning add on, I wont depend on something free for quality productions like I do not use Moviemaker from Microsoft to edit my videos.

I have not yet closed my doors for Vista. I just wish they come close to the prototype they have shown on video three years ago. I'd sure love to have those on my PC.


----------



## terbolee (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm running Vista Business RTM for a few days now. For the most part, it runs very well with my newly upgraded PC. It ran like a dog on my AMD 2800+ w/1.5GB RAM. My new PC has Intel Core 2 Duo 1066MHz FSB, 2GB of DDR2 800MHz RAM, SATA 400GB, 450Watts of power, etc. 

Even as I type this reply, my UBS2.0 250GB F-drive is copying 92GB onto my USB2.0 300GB IDE G-drive, my USB2.0 300GB H-drive is being formatted, my SATA 400GB C-drive is backing up 200GB onto my SATA 400GB E-drive. 

For the most part, the system does not lag in any way...it's almost like it's doing nothing in the background.

For graphics, I went with the new PCI-Express 16x GeForse 9600GS which meant that I also needed a new motherboard. It's ASUS P5B. When I tried to view pictures, Vista kept shutting down. Turned out that I needed a new Vista graphics driver from NVIDIA.

All of my apps installed fine. Nero 7 did not install however. So, for now, I'm using my old PC to use Nero. For all else, it's a promising OS. 

Sorry for this long post. Hope this helps.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

um, what is a geforce 9600gs? the highest nvidia has is 8800. could you provide us with a link for the card's stats.


----------



## terbolee (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry my mistake. It's GeForce 7900 PCI-Express 16x.



sinclair_tm said:


> um, what is a geforce 9600gs? the highest nvidia has is 8800. could you provide us with a link for the card's stats.


----------



## WDSnav (Dec 2, 2005)

Will vista protect me better from viruses better? I recently got attacked by a virus on my XP and it just gave me the blue screen of death everytime I started it however I was able to get back on and remove the viruses using last known configuration and I even have virus protection/firewall!I know it was a virus because there was a red x in my icons saying your computer is infected with spyware and I was able to remove everything. Will vista help keep this from happening?


----------

